# Fat Lad At the Back (FLAB)



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Oct 2013)

Fat Lad at the Back – the loose acronym is FLAB, obviously – is a range of cycle clothing designed in Yorkshire and made in Italy.

It means Mamils – middle-aged men in lycra – can enjoy another helping of pudding, maybe an extra glass of red wine and know that they'll still look good on their best road bike.







http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...new-clothing-brand-for-larger-cyclists-38605/

http://fatladattheback.com


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Oct 2013)

Not sure its PC correct and I'm curious to know how those with the fuller figure view such a range


----------



## sreten (6 Oct 2013)

Hi, Its true uphill but completely wrong downhill, rgds, sreten.

Trying to pretend your a lad in middle age seems a bit sad.
Being originally from Yorkshire, this seems very misplaced.

.."LARDARSE" would be a more typical real Yorkshire term.
"AT THE BACK"


----------



## mark st1 (6 Oct 2013)

That's my Christmas presents sorted


----------



## PaulSecteur (6 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not sure its PC correct and I'm curious to know how those with the fuller figure view such a range



Yeah, I would wear it. No point pretending to be a weekend Wiggins with an arse as fat as mine. Might as well embrace and accept it, like short hair vs comb over.


----------



## sabian92 (6 Oct 2013)

I'd wear it, that's brilliant. I do look like a tonne of sh!t in a half tonne bag in lycra


----------



## twinkal (6 Oct 2013)

sabian92 said:


> I'd wear it, that's brilliant. I do look like a tonne of sh!t in a half tonne bag in lycra



Funniest thing I've heard in ages lmfao!


----------



## sabian92 (6 Oct 2013)

twinkal said:


> Funniest thing I've heard in ages lmfao!



What do you expect at 15st 7 

I actually stole it from elsewhere so I can't claim to be the author of it, but glad it got a laugh.


----------



## twinkal (6 Oct 2013)

sabian92 said:


> What do you expect at 15st 7
> 
> I actually stole it from elsewhere so I can't claim to be the author of it, but glad it got a laugh.



Haha! You didn't steal it, you geographically placed it into a suitable situation without the original author realising as they weren't looking!


----------



## PaulSecteur (6 Oct 2013)

Thinking about it... Yeah, definatly like those.

When Im at the back they will look right, and should I be with some skinnys with no skills its got to be a bit of an insult to be in front of them.

But that's just me, I used to like to go chasing down GSX-Rs on a YZF T`cat with panniers...


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not sure its PC correct and I'm curious to know how those with the fuller figure view such a range


Dunno, can't see past me Moobs and me Aerobelly ....


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2013)




----------



## rams1de (6 Oct 2013)

> According to the startup's MD, Richard Bye (6ft3in, 43in chest, 38in waist in case you wondered), the average UK male has a 38in waist and it's tricky to find decent kit that fits and looks good.



Surprised he didn't design a cycling smock


----------



## Mickthemove (6 Oct 2013)

This will be the thing to wear when a wearer floats past a fully kitted out sky team kit wearer! The bibs look rather good!


----------



## jowwy (6 Oct 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> This will be the thing to wear when a wearer floats past a fully kitted out sky team kit wearer! The bibs look rather good!


whats wrong with riding in sky kit?? or are you against all team kit??


----------



## Diggs (6 Oct 2013)

There's a touch of the Sky kit about it, and I really would like to a clothing company doing something other than (or as well as) black


----------



## Mickthemove (7 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> whats wrong with riding in sky kit?? or are you against all team kit??


Not at all, I actually like it , and have my saxo kit in the cupboard! But for some reason I cannot wear the whole thing together? It's either bib one week then top the next etc, really don't know why, I just can't !


----------



## DCLane (7 Oct 2013)

In sizing, they do a 36-38" chest jersey and 30-32" waist bibs. That's my size (36"/30").

So anyone could be 'fat lad at the back' !


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Oct 2013)

DCLane said:


> So anyone could be 'fat lad at the back' !



Not me, still too big... if they ever produce "bloke at the back needs feeding" I'm first in line


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not me, still too big... if they ever produce "bloke at the back needs feeding" I'm first in line


None of us is ever happy with our figure, eh?


----------



## Robert Clark (13 Oct 2013)

Think it's a great idea, it's a bit of fun at ourselves (if you want to wear it) being PC is overrated


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> whats wrong with riding in sky kit?? or are you against all team kit??



Well, you're a moving billboard for Rupert Murdoch, but other than that...


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Well, you're a moving billboard for Rupert Murdoch, but other than that...


nothing wrong with that. As a team sky fan i like wearing the team kit


----------



## compo (13 Oct 2013)

If I could afford their prices I would get myself a decent bike as well.


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2013)

compo said:


> If I could afford their prices I would get myself a decent bike as well.


nothing wrong with my titanium bike compo - cost nearly 5k


----------



## potsy (13 Oct 2013)

User13710 said:


> Never mind @compo, just start saving now and before you know it you can brag about your bike as well .


Stick around, he hasn't mentioned his wheels yet


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2013)

User13710 said:


> Never mind @compo, just start saving now and before you know it you can brag about your bike as well .





potsy said:


> Stick around, he hasn't mentioned his wheels yet


isnt't that what every body doeson this forum. if not there wouldnt be a photo gallery section full of bike porn. plus theres lots more people on here with more expensive taste than mine. but hey ho


----------



## Nearly there (13 Oct 2013)

My girlfriend wants them to do a Fat lass at the back range too.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Oct 2013)

rams1de said:


> Surprised he didn't design a cycling smock



Cycling Moo Moo!


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> nothing wrong with my titanium bike compo - cost nearly 5k



You realise that Compo's post wasn't even aimed at you, right?


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> You realise that Compo's post wasn't even aimed at you, right?


it was directly under my post so assumed it was. apologies to @compo


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Oct 2013)

Quite keen on the idea for er, obvious reasons but I can't help but think I'd prefer if it was designed in Italy, made in Yorkshire. 

Just cos I is fat doesn't mean I don't like style.


----------



## compo (13 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> nothing wrong with my titanium bike compo - cost nearly 5k



My apologies if you thought I was having a dig at you or your bike. May I assure you I wasn't. I was just making a somewhat silly comment relating to the Fat Lad At The Back's prices and if I had the money spare to pay them I would probably have the money spare to get a better bike than I have now.


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2013)

compo said:


> My apologies if you thought I was having a dig at you or your bike. May I assure you I wasn't. I was just making a somewhat silly comment relating to the Fat Lad At The Back's prices and if I had the money spare to pay them I would probably have the money spare to get a better bike than I have now.


apology accepted compo - and i bet you enjoy your ride whatever it cost.


----------



## ayceejay (13 Oct 2013)

Nearly there said:


> My girlfriend wants them to do a Fat lass at the back range too.


You could miss the "L' off and make it unisex or to be more polite Fat Behind Behind or FBB.
"Do I look fat in this, nearly?" - "Yeah it sez so on the back." should go down a treat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2013)

Over here, we call Women Riders of the Reubenesque mold "Athenas" Men are referred to as Clydesdales, but Mrs GA claims women do not like to be compared to horses.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Aug 2014)

Looks like this is on Dragon's Den next week.


----------



## Soltydog (4 Aug 2014)

Nearly there said:


> My girlfriend wants them to do a Fat lass at the back range too.


They do now 
Missed this thread last year, but I'm on the larger side of normal & I have a pair of the bibs. Being of a bigger build you need a sense of humour to wear lycra


----------



## summerdays (4 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 2707652, member: 259"]I couldn't wear anything with those stripes! [/QUOTE]
Actually I like the stripes, however they do remind me of ballet character skirts.


----------



## lesley_x (4 Aug 2014)

The ladies version is so lame compared to the men's, according to the description they have left out the f word so just made another piece of generic kit for females. I think they've assumed we are too precious to have a laugh? Oh well.


----------

